
Private Rocket Successfully Puts Satellite In Orbit for the First Time  - kqr2
http://gizmodo.com/5314443/private-rocket-successfully-puts-satellite-in-orbit-for-the-first-time
======
electromagnetic
Beautiful video, a bit jerky in places but I suppose live-transmission from a
rocket is rarely done by private companies. If I had it, I'd pay a billion
dollars to be able to see the world drop away like that.

Seeing things like this makes me hopeful for the future, but perhaps that's
just because I grew up watching Star Wars and became a SF/F writer.

